# Since I can't get a PETS....



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Decided to try something else for the heck of it. Please see my sig, thanks!


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I love those! I've got a few that I've managed to get to adults, and am always on the lookout for a new cool egg! I clicked yours.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

help me out too!

click me ->  and me ->


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Halibass, I don't see anything to click on with yours.
MiSo, I clicked yours. 

I may be wrong, but I think you can still get a pet here with a small donation.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmm, redid the link, hopefully it works better. Dragon not hatching yet, need a bit more help


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Now it's there, so I clicked it. Actually I clicked all of them in this thread.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I clicked too. It looks like there's a crack in the shell now. Hey, the other 2 have hatched!


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

What do ypu have to do to get a PETS?


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

DMHdispute said:


> What do ypu have to do to get a PETS?


Originally the PETS were an incentive in a fund-raising drive over a year ago. If you donated $20 (I think) you were given the ability to own a pet. I think if you contacted a moderator and made the donation you could get a pet. Beware, you have to feed it regularly and that takes plant points to buy food (you might be able to look in the Pets pages - see the middle of the gold bar at the top of the page). You earn plant points by posting on the forums and then you get totally hooked and spend way too much time here!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The red fire dragon is too cool.  I couldn't resist and got an egg of my own. It was a rejected egg, so it needs some help.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> The red fire dragon is too cool.  I couldn't resist and got an egg of my own. It was a rejected egg, so it needs some help.


I clicked for you  My PT.net dragon grew up faster; it's an orange one, pretty cool too!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

An orange dragon? Sounds neat! Thanks for clicking my egg! I don't know if its possible to get it to hatch since it was abandoned, but I figured I'd give it a try.


----------

